# Trying To Drop Some Pounds? See Eggplant



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2019)

I have been losing weight for three weeks now and I just had a thought about eggplant after I saw it prepared on a cooking show. I looked up the data on eggplant and found the following: One cup raw: Calories: 21 Cholesterol: 0  Fat: 0.1  Sodium: 2mg  Possium:188 mg  Fiber: 2.9 mg. It has some other vitamins mostly K but you can look up all details at verywellfit.com I am going to add eggplant to my diet as long as I avoid my favorite eggplant parmesian.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2019)

Try to lighten up the eggplant parmesan.

Slice the eggplant, spray it with cooking spray and bake it until it is soft, top with marinara sauce and a dusting of grated cheese.

It won't win any awards but it's a good compromise.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try to lighten up the eggplant parmesan.
> 
> Slice the eggplant, spray it with cooking spray and bake it until it is soft, top with marinara sauce and a dusting of grated cheese.
> 
> It won't win any awards but it's a good compromise.


I agree, AB. I adore eggplant parm, but all that oil and cheese make it fattening. I might be trying this soon.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2019)

First off, I plan to avoid the parmesan version for obvious reasons. When using olive oil on a diet you wipe the food instead of dumping it in the pan or dish. Plus olive oil is good for you. Fat breaks off faster if one adds healthy oils to their diet. There are many recipes for eggplant and they are easier to eat when you see the weekly loss on the scale. Dropping 2.0+lbs. per week for the past three weeks and plan to kick up my stationary bike times to increase to 3 lbs. weekly


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 7, 2019)

Or similarly, you can substitute eggplant with zucchini and have pretty much the same thing.


----------

